# Ultimate Pen Assembly Press  - eBay



## rduncan (Apr 8, 2006)

Not sure if this should be posted here or not but see what I just stumbled across on eBay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pneumatic-Assemble-Press_W0QQitemZ8273573161QQcategoryZ71234QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

MORE POWER!!!!!


----------



## Woodnknots (Apr 8, 2006)

That is ingenius!!  However, I can see myself getting confused after getting a pen cocked sideways, forgetting to take my hand off the button, and voila, ruined pen kit!!


----------



## Texas Taco (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rduncan_
> <br />
> 
> MORE POWER!!!!!  [][]



It probably works about as well as something on tool time would.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 8, 2006)

Overkill, plain and simple. Overkill.

-Peter-

I've posted an example of EFFECTIVE SIMPLICITY. To each their own.





<br />


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 8, 2006)

OK, this looks pretty cool but I would be concerned that without manually working it you would crack a pen using too much pressure. If someone has used something like this please post what you think. Thanks


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 8, 2006)

Mine doesn't require air hoses, compressors, electric wires, switches. None 'a that stuff. But, at the price, worth a hoot mebbe.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Mine doesn't require air hoses, compressors, electric wires, switches. None 'a that stuff. But, at the price, worth a hoot mebbe.



And the Model A didn't have a horse that came with it to pull it along.[]

Come on guys, $25 for all that stuff put together into a functioning pen press, at least give the seller credit for creativity. 

(I wouldn't own one either)[8)]


----------



## woodpens (Apr 8, 2006)

That is hilarious! It's kind of like having a remote control for your car stereo. []


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 8, 2006)

With a bit of modification it would make a great pneumatic clamp for segemented blank glue ups.

Chuckie


----------



## jwoodwright (Apr 9, 2006)

Impressive!  I can see the same problem, damn, hit the button... Damn! [][][:0]


----------



## OSCAR15 (Apr 10, 2006)

I use a Clamp (plain and simple).  Mine does what theirs does for a whole lot less money.  Money saved is money used to buy pen kits and blanks!


----------

